# Instabilidade 20-24 Junho 2014



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jun 2014 às 10:25)

Tópico dedicado às fotografias e vídeos, relativos ao episódio de instabilidade atmosférica que afectou o território continental entre os dias 20 e 24 de Junho de 2014.

(Em actualização)


--

Animação de satélite das 23h de dia 22 às 22h de dia 23:







Animação de radar (Coruche - dBZ) das 22h de dia 22 às 22h de dia 23:






Animação de DEA's das 22h de dia 22 às 22h de dia 23:


----------



## Paelagius (21 Jun 2014 às 13:08)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2014*

Antes da chuvada


----------



## Nickname (21 Jun 2014 às 19:45)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2014*

Como o Verão começou por aqui


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jun 2014 às 12:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Céu a Sul antes de uma breve chuvada:






PS - O pluviómetro de Caneças foi-se. (afinal não )


----------



## david 6 (22 Jun 2014 às 13:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

trovoada!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2014 às 14:41)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Já chove de forma mais intensa, acompanhada de algum vento, e fez agora um trovão que até a janela tremeu.






edit 14:42- chove agora torrencialmete.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2014 às 15:04)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*






Chuva torrencial durante 10 minutos, agora já abrandou um pouco, mas continua a chuva fraca. Até as valas já levam água.


----------



## keipha (22 Jun 2014 às 15:44)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2014*

Neste momento a sudoeste do caramulo


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jun 2014 às 18:44)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Junho 2014*

Parece que terá havido uma pequena "funnel cloud" esta manhã, na zona de Alvor.











“Funnel cloud” sobre Alvor fotografada esta manhã por leitor do Sul Informação


----------



## filipeoliveira (22 Jun 2014 às 19:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2014*

Por Cabeceiras de Basto.  




(a foto não é da minha autoria)


----------



## meteoamador (22 Jun 2014 às 21:36)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2014*

Boa noite

Deixo aqui umas imagens da célula que passou por aqui esta tarde.
Houve 2/3 descargas  e uns aguaceiros foi fraquinho mas sempre animou tarde 






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jun 2014 às 00:04)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Grande Relampâgo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 00:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Por aqui é o que se arranja... 





















Pena ter uma serra mesmo à minha frente, pois isto está excelente


----------



## rozzo (23 Jun 2014 às 00:59)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Jun 2014 às 01:04)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Cá estou, nada de bike por enquanto, mas de xaruTTo, como o tempo prometia acção e choveu ontem ( Domingo ) aqui pela zona, resolvi ir até á linha de costa fazer uns trilhos e claro se justificável tirar uns "bonecos", enfim nada de relevante, quase sempre sol entre nuvens desde Janas passando o mais encostado á linha de costa até São Julião, mas deu para tirar algumas pic´s da qual exponho estas

aspecto ameaçador 






Um pôr de sól










entre a praia de São Julião e Ericeira ( á vista ), aqui já metia algum respeito éra +- 21:30 começou a pingar e pensei que vinha acção, mas nada


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 01:14)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Durante o intervalo do jogo:


----------



## windchill (23 Jun 2014 às 01:23)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Ainda apanhei qualquer coisinha... 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## girassol (23 Jun 2014 às 10:57)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Bom dia!

Ainda tive tempo de apanhar um!






Cumps


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 12:48)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Também já se ouve trovejar em Odivelas.

Cenário a sul:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 12:49)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Alta célula a Sul, oiço trovões vindos de lá, embora muito difusos.



Impressionante ver o quanto cresceu em apenas 3 minutos:











Às 12h30 estava mesmo sobre o Tejo:


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Jun 2014 às 13:04)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2014*






Pelo Fundão já troveja, a rotação das nuvens fará com que passe à tangente daqui. Vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 13:05)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Vem lá molho:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2014 às 13:14)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Este é o cenário:






Densas cortinas de precipitação, deve estar a dar-lhe bem.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 13:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Há 20 minutos:






Há instantes:











Não falta muito para começar a chover.

Vento fraco a moderado de sudeste.


----------



## trepkos (23 Jun 2014 às 13:23)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Junho 2014*

Montemor mesmo agora:

Chuva, vento forte e trovoada


----------



## david 6 (23 Jun 2014 às 13:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

trovoada para este lado






EDIT: esta é + bonita , trovoes bem audiveis


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jun 2014 às 14:07)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2014*

Mammatus vistas à alguns minutos atrás.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jun 2014 às 14:15)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2014*

aqui esta a menina que anda para os lados de Nelas


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jun 2014 às 14:34)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2014*

Há cerca de uma hora atrás:


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2014 às 16:45)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Boas

O céu andou/anda interessante.
Algumas fotos tiradas esta tarde, pelo concelho de Cascais.


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2014 às 16:47)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Linda estrutura convectiva a chegar agora á Louriceira ( Arruda dos Vinhos), vinda de leste.

Uma enorme shelf cloud está-se a aproximar, e na dianteira do dowdraft há um Arcus com varios lowerings e fortes correntes ascendentes.













Estas fotos foram tiradas há bocado.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (23 Jun 2014 às 17:01)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2014*

Roncos muito fortes neste momento!




Tatual:*22.1ºC*
Hrelativa:*65%*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2014 às 17:37)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Tudo tranquilo, céu ameaçador, mas não passa disso.


----------



## filipeoliveira (23 Jun 2014 às 17:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2014*

Por aqui começou agora a trovoar, e a cada minuto que passa começa a intensificar-se.
Começam a cair as primeiras pingas.
T:  21.1ºC   T.actual: 19.3ºC
P: 1018hpa


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 18:00)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

A noite passada em Carcavelos. Primeira foto de teste. Os dados estão escritos na própria foto (visíveis em tamanho real). Espero que gostem


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jun 2014 às 18:02)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Está cada vez mais escuro, uma trovoada é que era.


----------



## romeupaz (23 Jun 2014 às 19:03)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Trovoada Sobre a Marinha Grande 23-06-2014 
by meteoleiria


----------



## filipeoliveira (23 Jun 2014 às 19:24)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2014*

Depois desta passagem turbulenta a temperatura passou de  21.1ºC para 13.2ºC 

O céu está assim


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 19:38)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*



ALV72 disse:


> Eu como suposto fotografo amador, só tenho uma coisa a dizer : fantástica foto
> Parabéns.
> 
> João Alvarinhas



Obrigado João, eu também sou amador, esta paixão pela fotografia e meteorologia já vem desde criança. Não há grande técnica aqui, vai-se experimentando até começar a saír bem. Uma lente zoom grande angular ou ultra grande angular (uso a 10-22mm da Canon) é talvez o mais essencial, mas acima de tudo, a sorte...  Quando vi o que a máquina tinha apanhado caíu-me o queixo também 

Neste momento em Carcavelos está calmo mas rodeado de actividade a N e especialmente a Este, como mostra a foto:






e já agora outra da trovoada desta noite, nuvem-nuvem:


----------



## romeupaz (23 Jun 2014 às 21:25)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Efeitos sobre Alcobaça


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Jun 2014 às 21:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Hoje resolvi levar a máquina fotográfica compacta, para o caso de haver imagens interessantes, 
saí do trabalho e +- pelas 19:30 ainda "apanhei" este cenário

a descer a serra da Luz, vista para o lado de Famões, Odivelas e mais ao fundo Vialonga














esta, antes de virar para casa ( ainda estive para ir até á Serra da Amoreira ) parte de Odivelas e por aí além


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2014 às 22:17)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2014*

Mais duas "bombas" da trovoada da noite passada em Carcavelos (estas já abanaram as janelas, apesar de ainda estarem no mar), numa altura em que já chovia com alguma intensidade.

Aproveito para agradecer as boas vindas que os membros me têm comunicado e dizer que tenho muito gosto que partilhem onde quiserem as fotos que apresento. É mesmo uma grande honra que fazem ao meu trabalho. Muito obrigado!


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jun 2014 às 22:57)

*Dia 23*

Foi um belo dia de trovoada, como não se via há muito por estas bandas. Apesar de ter sido uma trovoada moderada, sem cadência muito alta, ainda deu para festejar! 





















Este raio seguinte ainda deu para um susto:





Aqui vai um vídeo, mesmo assim feito à pressa, só a mostrar algumas partes que deu para apanhar.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2014 às 00:26)

Registos partilhados hoje na página do facebook do meteoPT.

Esta tarde, ao chegar às Caldas - Por Marco Henriques.







Oliveira do bairro, com muita chuva e trovoada à mistura - Por Jhonny Ferreira


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2014 às 15:49)

Trovoada ainda em aproximação do Montijo na noite e madrugada de 22 para 23 de Junho.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2014 às 18:11)

Mais fotos de Carcavelos, noite de 22 para 23. Devo referir que um evento desta intensidade é relativamente raro aqui, uma vez por ano ou menos. Estive a comparar as minhas fotos com as de outro membro (Artur Rebelo Neves) na página do facebook Meteoalerta, tiradas em Linda-a-Velha, e percebi que temos imagens das mesmas descargas. A comparação das imagens permite perceber a estrutura espacial e localizar por triangulação os pontos exactos dos impactos. Só preciso de saber a posição o mais aproximada possível do ponto de vista das obtidas em Linda-a-Velha. Esta ideia desenvolvida para tempo real pode ser útil se se conseguir coordenação em eventos deste tipo.

Mesmo por trás do forte (algumas centenas de metros)







Esta terá sido a mais potente, a intensidade luminosa foi excepcional e confirmada pela foto no MeteoAlerta.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jun 2014 às 20:31)

Cá fica o vídeo da trovoada que ocorreu ao início da tarde. Só comecei a filmar quando a trovoada já estava mais distante. Durante as bombas iniciais nem pensei em ir buscar a câmara.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jun 2014 às 23:02)

Mais para a colecção do evento eléctrico memorável em Carcavelos (captei cerca de 50, fora os relâmpagos em que os raios estavam ocultos nas nuvens)











e para mostrar como a circulação mudou para Noroeste depois de um poente memorável ontem, dia 23:






nascer do sol completamente descolorido e escuro devido às nuvens que bloquearam o horizonte desde o interior:






e por último um poente com entrada de noroeste húmida:


----------



## filipeoliveira (25 Jun 2014 às 01:34)

StormRic disse:


> Mais fotos de Carcavelos, noite de 22 para 23. Devo referir que um evento desta intensidade é relativamente raro aqui, uma vez por ano ou menos. Estive a comparar as minhas fotos com as de outro membro (Artur Rebelo Neves) na página do facebook Meteoalerta, tiradas em Linda-a-Velha, e percebi que temos imagens das mesmas descargas. A comparação das imagens permite perceber a estrutura espacial e localizar por triangulação os pontos exactos dos impactos. Só preciso de saber a posição o mais aproximada possível do ponto de vista das obtidas em Linda-a-Velha. Esta ideia desenvolvida para tempo real pode ser útil se se conseguir coordenação em eventos deste tipo.
> 
> Mesmo por trás do forte (algumas centenas de metros)
> 
> ...



Antes de mais parabéns pelas imagens obtidas. Gostava de saber com que tipo de máquina obteve estas fotos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jun 2014 às 10:42)

filipeoliveira disse:


> Antes de mais parabéns pelas imagens obtidas. Gostava de saber com que tipo de máquina obteve estas fotos.



Sem me querer intrometer, digo apenas que qualquer máquina que tenha modo manual e que consiga fazer longas exposições, perimte a captação de raios. Depois é óbvio, quantos mais MP, mais resolução, etc etc, mais perfeitas ficam as fotos 

Se os moderadores considerarem isto off-topic, por favor movam para este tópico  Como fotografar Raios


----------



## Snifa (25 Jun 2014 às 11:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sem me querer intrometer, digo apenas que qualquer máquina que tenha modo manual e que consiga fazer longas exposições, perimte a captação de raios. Depois é óbvio, quantos mais MP, mais resolução, etc etc, mais perfeitas ficam as fotos
> 
> Se os moderadores considerarem isto off-topic, por favor movam para este tópico  Como fotografar Raios



Sim, as máquinas são importantes, mas acrescentaria que mais importante que as máquinas e megapixeis são a técnica e as lentes usadas

Hoje em dia uma SLR de gama média ou de entrada já é capaz de fazer excelentes fotos, quando em boas mãos e usada com bom vidro.

Primeiro o aperfeicoamento da  técnica, depois as lentes, e por fim o corpo da máquina


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jun 2014 às 11:12)

Snifa disse:


> Sim, as máquinas são importantes, mas acrescentaria que mais importante que as máquinas e megapixeis são a técnica e as lentes usadas
> 
> Hoje em dia uma SLR de gama média ou de entrada já é capaz de fazer excelentes fotos, quando em boas mãos e usada com bom vidro.
> 
> Primeiro o aperfeicoamento da  técnica, depois as lentes, e por fim o corpo da máquina



Exacto! E há que ter atenção à distância focal, quanto mais pequena, maior é a possibilidade de captarmos um raio, principalmente se estivermos mesmo à frente do espectáculo, como foi o caso do StormRic.

Nas lentes, eu próprio começo a notar uma decadência da qualidade das minhas próprias fotos, pois uso a 18-55mm... Mas talvez o meu sensor também já precise de uma limpeza, já vai para 2 anos e nem faço ideia da quantidade de disparos que efectuei, adicionando o facto de que já passou por situações atmosféricas complicadas, chuva, poeiras, cinzas...


----------



## StormRic (25 Jun 2014 às 19:18)

filipeoliveira disse:


> Antes de mais parabéns pelas imagens obtidas. Gostava de saber com que tipo de máquina obteve estas fotos.



Obrigado, Filipe. A lente é a ultra grande angular Canon 10-22mm. Presentemente uso-a com a 700D. Apesar das deformações periféricas, especialmente quando a tomada de vista não tem o horizonte a meio da imagem, serem enormes, para apanhar o máximo de céu não há melhor. O ângulo de vista de 97º é essencial. Em 22mm as deformações são muito menores, melhor até que a 18-55mm em 18. É essencial conjugar esta lente com o Digital Lens Optimizer da Canon, integrado no programa de edição de RAW que vem com a câmara, e que corrije a 99% as aberrações cromáticas e melhora espantosamente a definição. Sem esta correcção digital e sem aplicar na própria câmara o Lens aberration correction, o resultado é mau do ponto de vista das aberrações cromáticas.

Foco sempre previamente em modo manual e Live View. Também uso sempre a câmara em manual (para qualquer fotografia). O f/8 é o "sweet point" desta lente, quando o equilíbrio entre a profundidade de campo e a difracção produz a melhor nitidez, o que para a fotografia de raios é óptimo pois é em geral a melhor abertura para as descargas próximas. Tenho sempre a exposição em modo variável (Bulb), controlado por disparador remoto infra-vermelho, RC-6. Conforme a luminosidade ambiente e o brilho esperado para os raios vou expondo por períodos variáveis até 1 minuto, interligados por uma pausa técnica de 1 segundo para nova exposição. Se durante um período de exposição apanho uma descarga termino-o imediatamente e inicio o seguinte. A única "arte" é tão sómente prever, por observação da evolução da proximidade das descargas, a intensidade luminosa que vão ter e assim regular a abertura desde f/3,5 (ou mais aberto conforme a lente) quando estão longe, até f/8 ou às vezes mesmo f/11, quando o acontecimento já está mesmo em cima de nós; também a direcção da tomada de vista em que estamos a apostar é uma "arte", só a experiência de acompanhamento de trovoadas nos dá esse instinto, mas com esta lente isso torna-se muito mais fácil devido ao grande ângulo de vista. O facto de nesta trovoada ter apanhado cerca de 80% dos raios significa que ela foi bastante estável na distribuição espacial das descargas, era muito previsível onde ia produzir-se a descarga seguinte.

Penso que esta conversa já está em off-topic, peço aos moderadores para a colocarem onde o Duarte já sugeriu.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2014 às 21:11)

O possível apanhado da noite de 22 para 23:


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2014 às 17:57)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O possível apanhado da noite de 22 para 23:
> 
> http://youtu.be/uE-e6H1MWLc



Boa montagem de video e reportagem!  Penso que adicionar um relógio do tempo real é importante, assim como coordenadas do ponto de vista e direcção da tomada de vista, mesmo aproximadas. Gostava de comparar os momentos das descargas com as imagens capturadas em fotos, por mim e outros. Os enquadramentos e controlo de luz estão bem feitos. Gosto dos momentos editados em câmara lenta.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Jun 2014 às 21:24)

Deixo aqui um vídeo de um trovão da trovoada que passou aqui ao início da tarde do dia 24.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jun 2014 às 21:52)

StormRic disse:


> Boa montagem de video e reportagem!  Penso que adicionar um relógio do tempo real é importante, assim como coordenadas do ponto de vista e direcção da tomada de vista, mesmo aproximadas. Gostava de comparar os momentos das descargas com as imagens capturadas em fotos, por mim e outros. Os enquadramentos e controlo de luz estão bem feitos. Gosto dos momentos editados em câmara lenta.



Obrigado! 

Talvez a partir de agora passe a colocar esses elementos também nos vídeos, obrigado pelas sugestões 

--

Entretanto, fiz um _time-lapse_ no dia 23:


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2014 às 15:01)

guimeixen disse:


> Deixo aqui um vídeo de um trovão da trovoada que passou aqui ao início da tarde do dia 24.
> 
> http://youtu.be/EhBZMil-m28




Olá
Grande bomba sonora, é pena não conseguir vislumbrar o relâmpago, a que distância terá caído? O registo sonoro dos raios é bastante útil para avaliar a distribuição espacial da descarga, quanto maiores as componentes horizontais dos trajectos dos raios mais prolongado é o ribombar, e isto antes de se começar a ouvir os reflexos orográficos ou urbanos que em geral são sons mais graves. Se o trovão começa com um estoiro principal que depois se arrasta então o ponto de impacto no solo está mais próximo de nós do que a nuvem de proveniência, situação mais perigosa pois o risco é sub-avaliado devido a visualizarmos a nuvem ainda relativamente longe.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2014 às 15:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Talvez a partir de agora passe a colocar esses elementos também nos vídeos, obrigado pelas sugestões
> 
> ...



Muito bom, tenho que voltar a experimentar fazer isto, aceitam-se dicas 

Para mim o time-lapse é a mais útil das ferramentas de observação para estudo posterior aprofundado.


----------

